# divulgaçao do forum



## ACalado (6 Jun 2006 às 23:04)

boas criei este tópico so pra dizer k tive umas jornadas com o grande meterologista costa alves e dei-lhe a conhecer o nosso forum, ele mostrou-se muito interessado e disse k ate iria participar assim k tivesse disponibilidade...
com isto penso k o nosso forum irá ficar mais conhecido e divulgado 
cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (6 Jun 2006 às 23:14)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas criei este tópico so pra dizer k tive umas jornadas com o grande meterologista costa alves e dei-lhe a conhecer o nosso forum, ele mostrou-se muito interessado e disse k ate iria participar assim k tivesse disponibilidade...
> com isto penso k o nosso forum irá ficar mais conhecido e divulgado
> cumprimentos



Excelente notícia spiritmind.  
Tenho ideia que o Costa Alves está muito envolvido em projectos na tua região ,não é?


----------



## ACalado (6 Jun 2006 às 23:55)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Excelente notícia spiritmind.
> Tenho ideia que o Costa Alves está muito envolvido em projectos na tua região ,não é?


 e verdade ele e natural de castelo branco esteve em lisboa no inm uns anitos e neste momento ja nao esta ligado ao inm. tenho a dizer k e uma pessoa muito culta e demonstra gosto por aquilo k faz.... aprendi muito com ele nestas 8h de palestra


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jun 2006 às 11:26)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> e verdade ele e natural de castelo branco esteve em lisboa no inm uns anitos e neste momento ja nao esta ligado ao inm. tenho a dizer k e uma pessoa muito culta e demonstra gosto por aquilo k faz.... aprendi muito com ele nestas 8h de palestra




O costa alves está ligado ao IM...é o responsavel pelo centro regional ( ou lá como se chama) do IM em Castelo Branco..


----------



## ACalado (7 Jun 2006 às 13:56)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> O costa alves está ligado ao IM...é o responsavel pelo centro regional ( ou lá como se chama) do IM em Castelo Branco..



Estava e a palavra certa pois ele neste momento já nao tem nada a ver com o inm... já saiu a 2 anos
cumprimentos


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jun 2006 às 14:34)

Meteorologista do INMG entre 1969 e 2003, docente de cursos de
pós-graduação em Protecção Civil da Universidade Moderna do Porto
(2002-2004) e da Universidade Lusófona do Porto (2005-2006); responsável
pelo Projecto de regionalização de actividades do Instituto de
Meteorologia e pelo Centro de Coordenação do Instituto de Meteorologia em
Castelo Branco (2002-2003) e Chefe do Serviço Meteorológico de Timor
(73/74); colaborador regular da RTP (1984 -1993), TVI (1993 -1997), Antena
1 (1998 - 2001) e Diário de Notícias (1990 - 1995).


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jun 2006 às 21:58)

Muito bem, SpiritMind.

Seria interessantíssimo que o Costa Alves podesse conceder uma entrevista on-line a este forum, em que todos nós colocássemos uma questão que gostássemos de ver respondida.

É minha opinião que os meteorologistas Costa Alves e Anthimio de Azevedo constituem duas aves raras no meio meteorológico nacional pela profundidade e abertura de espírito com que abordam as novas realidades da climatlogia mundial.

Fugindo à já estafada expressão meteorológica " ... trata-se de valores normais para a época ... é uma situação normal ... tratou-se de um deslocamento do Anticiclone dos Açores ... " e outras afins ...


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 11:23)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Muito bem, SpiritMind.
> 
> Seria interessantíssimo que o Costa Alves podesse conceder uma entrevista on-line a este forum, em que todos nós colocássemos uma questão que gostássemos de ver respondida.
> 
> ...



E eu sou outra ave rara  
Se calhar a minha prof. orientadora do Mestrado Gestão de Riscos Naturais vai convidá-lo para uma palestra no próximo outono. 
Éspero que ele aceite o que venha para ter o prazer de o conhecer pessoalmente


----------



## ACalado (8 Jun 2006 às 11:45)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E eu sou outra ave rara
> Se calhar a minha prof. orientadora do Mestrado Gestão de Riscos Naturais vai convidá-lo para uma palestra no próximo outono.
> Éspero que ele aceite o que venha para ter o prazer de o conhecer pessoalmente


acredita que vale a pena conhecer, uma pessoa impecavel, aberta a qualquer questao que se ponha, e com uma mentalidade quanto a mim muito a frente comparada com a mentalidade dos toscos desculpem o termo mas e a palavra certa dos toscos do inm e do snbpc


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 13:08)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> acredita que vale a pena conhecer, uma pessoa impecavel, aberta a qualquer questao que se ponha, e com uma mentalidade quanto a mim muito a frente comparada com a mentalidade dos toscos desculpem o termo mas e a palavra certa dos toscos do inm e do snbpc


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Jun 2006 às 14:36)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E eu sou outra ave rara
> Se calhar a minha prof. orientadora do Mestrado Gestão de Riscos Naturais vai convidá-lo para uma palestra no próximo outono.
> Éspero que ele aceite o que venha para ter o prazer de o conhecer pessoalmente




a essa palestra eu tb vou


----------



## Zoelae (5 Jan 2007 às 01:41)

Mandei uma mensagem ao programa Biosfera para divulgartem lá o nosso fórum.


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2007 às 15:50)

Zoelae disse:


> Mandei uma mensagem ao programa Biosfera para divulgartem lá o nosso fórum.



 Olhem pessoal responderam-me  e acho que vão mostrar o nosso Fórum no Programa, que fixe!!! 

Amanhã estejam atentos ao Biosfera na 2:, às 19h,

(Bom  eu não sei se a resposta que me deram é um sim!)



> Assunto:  Re: Pedido para recomendarem site no programa
> 
> *Cumprimentos meteo
> 
> ...


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 17:13)

Boa Zolae 
Só é necessário iniciativa 
Não sei se será já amanhã


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2007 às 18:05)

vejam la isso k e pra por o despertador, senao esqueco me pra variar


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2007 às 21:44)

Excelente Zolae!


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Jan 2007 às 01:14)

Grande passo e excelente iniciativa!  
Agora é que será o boom aqui da casa!


----------



## tozequio (26 Jan 2007 às 19:43)

Alguém tem estado atento ao Biosfera? Se calhar já passamos lá e ninguém viu...


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jan 2007 às 11:53)

tozequio disse:


> Alguém tem estado atento ao Biosfera? Se calhar já passamos lá e ninguém viu...



Houve um dia em que estive atento, mas nesse dia não passou nada ...

Já me tinha lembrado deste tipo de iniciativas, mas acho que deveriam ser organizadas, não sei, a minha dúvida é a seguinte, e já agora lanço esta questão ao nosso Administrador:

Cada um de nós pode tentar divulgar o forum, de forma arbitrária e livre, ou deverá haver uma entidade, talvez a administração, que se encarregue de fazer as divulgações, depois de consulta aos membros do forum ?  

O que acham melhor?

É que temos de ver uma questão importante, imaginem que algum orgão de comunicação social ou outra entidade qualquer lembra-se de nos convidar. Quem está disponível para dar a cara pelo forum?  

Lembro-me uma vez de uma reportagem no Jornal da Noite na SIC, sobre pessoas que tinham como "hobbie" fotografar e reunir informação sobre aviões, e lá iam eles para a POrtela fotografar as aterragens e descolagens ...  ... acho que também tinham um forum sobre esse assunto ...Ok, a SIC decidu dar-lhes cobertura pelo carácter insólito da actividade ... Mas, pensem bem, aquilo que para nós é interesse científico e uma paixão, para outros pode ser visto como algo exótico, e então, quando menos esperamos, temos aí um convite ... a Visão uma vez fez uma reportagem de uma página sobre um site inglês dedicado a apreciadores de nuvens ...

E como o Clima está na moda, não me admirava que mostrassem interesse por esta nossa actividade ... em resumo, podemos divulgar à vontade o forum ou estas iniciativas devem partir única e exclusivamente da Administração ?

À vossa consideração ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 15:11)

Iceberg disse:


> Houve um dia em que estive atento, mas nesse dia não passou nada ...
> 
> Já me tinha lembrado deste tipo de iniciativas, mas acho que deveriam ser organizadas, não sei, a minha dúvida é a seguinte, e já agora lanço esta questão ao nosso Administrador:
> 
> ...



Realmente uma questão impoertante e pertinente. Eu acho que a Administração devia pensar nisto sériamente.

Quanto a uma pessoa para dar a cara, eu voto em TI!


----------



## Administrador (30 Jan 2007 às 02:23)

A divulgação pode ser feita por qualquer um de nós, afinal de contas o fórum é de todos e todos gostamos de ver o fórum a crescer. Quanto a uma pessoa para eventualmente dar a cara pelo fórum, poderá ser alguém escolhida pelos membros do fórum e que se disponha a tal, mas posso já adiantar que eu não estou disponivel!


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 12:10)

Administrador disse:


> A divulgação pode ser feita por qualquer um de nós, afinal de contas o fórum é de todos e todos gostamos de ver o fórum a crescer. Quanto a uma pessoa para eventualmente dar a cara pelo fórum, poderá ser alguém escolhida pelos membros do fórum e que se disponha a tal, mas posso já adiantar que eu não estou disponivel!



Admin. por enquanto serve perfeitamente, mas sempre e quando se avise previamente a Administração. Isto realmente é de todos, mas tampouco é todos ou molho e fé em Deus, digo eu de que! 

Já agora outra pessoa que gostaría de te pedir para ser um dos escolhidos a falar perantes os _mircofones e as cambaras das TB's_ seria por exemplo, e é apenas uma sugestão, o Fil! , acho que sendo da cidade onde mais neva habitualmente em Portugal e por ser um dos mais antigos membros do fórum era a opção certa!
É a minha opinião, nada mais...


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Boas,

Eu estou disponível para ser portavoz, isso se tiverem de acordo é claro


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

Desde que não seja eu    ....pode ser qql pessoa que fale bem cá do forum


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 14:01)

Concordo que seja o Seringador. Além de ser o moderador, conhece bem os "cantos à casa", e tem das previsões mais credíveis por aqui.  
E também é dos que aqui (não se mais alguém ), que por vezes participa em debates na comunicação social (na TSF se não me engano) e acaba por conhecer um pouco desses meios...
Mas existem outros membros que igualmente dariam uma boa imagem do forum como o Kimcarvalho, o Minho; o dj_alex; tozequio; miguel; dan; Luís França... entre outros. 

Eu mais depressa estarei do outro lado a fazer as perguntas


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 20:03)

Creio que o Luper, o Seringador, o Alex, o Kimcarvalho, o Luis França, o  Spiritmind, o Tozequio, o RogPacheco, o Dan, o Miguel, o Minho, o Fil entre outros, estarão quanto a mim entre os eleitos.


----------



## Mago (30 Jan 2007 às 20:17)

Sem dúvida, um destes dias vai aparecer uma oportunidade de o forum passar por meios de comunicação mais visíveis, teremos sem hesitação de aproveitar as oportunidades, dar a conhecer esta comunidade. Apesar de a maioria dos membros ter uma posição coerente embora com pontos de vistas ás vezes diferentes sou da opinião do Kim que não pode ser tudo ao "molho", acho que haveria de haver no máximo tres membros que tivessem a palavra nestas situação, até para não se cair em contradições e se vacile na credibilidade deste espaço.
Penso que nos membros mais antigos facilmente se encontra um que reflecte o crescimento qualitativo e quantitativo deste forum.
Sugeria o Fil ou Administrador, o Seringador, e outro em tantos que costumam participar e se sentem à vontade nestas coisas, ( KimCarvalho, Minho, Luper, Dj_Alex, Dan,Tozequio, outros...)
É só uma sugestão


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2007 às 21:19)

já que o nosso administrador fil nao está disponovel,eu acho que o seringador seria a pessoal ideal para nos representar  sem desprestigiar qualquer outro membro


----------

